# MILAN | CityLife - PwC Tower | 176m | 576ft | 34 fl | T/O



## IThomas

Georicky​


----------



## IThomas

VIVAMI​


----------



## Zaz965

^^
what resemblance with these ones in singapore :cheers:








https://www.dezeen.com/2012/02/03/reflections-at-keppel-bay-by-daniel-libeskind/


----------



## JMGA196

^^ That's good ol' Daniel Libeskind


----------



## IThomas

Restaurants and stores in Piazza Tre Torri (central plaza under Il Dritto, Lo Storto and Il Curvo); the shopping gallery between Piazza Tre Torri and Viale Boezio; the mall and cinemas inside the Zaha Hadid's podium will open by November 2017. :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

Andreottico​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Zaz965 said:


> ^^
> what resemblance with these ones in singapore :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2012/02/03/reflections-at-keppel-bay-by-daniel-libeskind/


Yup, but project for Milan was older (masterplan dates back at year 2004)

Since CityLife is a very complex project and whole area was occupied by old city fair pavillions, it took over a decade before starting to build it.
Moreover crisis since 2008 made all to slow down for a while

Then over the years Libeskind redesigned '_il Curvo_' several times up to current version


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

michele.stella​


----------



## IThomas

michele.stella​


----------



## erikov




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## FelixMadero

Ground zero?


----------



## Parisian75

Wonderful Milano! In many ways. Old vs new!


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is there anything planned for that empty lot just behind Zaha's tower in the last image?


----------



## Drewx

ThatOneGuy said:


> Is there anything planned for that empty lot just behind Zaha's tower in the last image?


It will be the last portion of the public park to be realized, with and underground parking! Two more towers are planned behind Libeskind Tower and where you see the tennis fields!


----------



## IThomas

http://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/06/18/milano-tre-torri-cantieri-citylife-aggiornamento-17-giugno-2018/​


----------



## brick84

Fiberglass said:


> Foto di Davide Spelta


..


----------



## Jillestalin

Deleted


----------



## Architecture lover

What's up with the ridiculous Alianz sign on the neighboring tower? Is it German?


----------



## IThomas

pic by Francesco Belletti​


----------



## JMGA196

Architecture lover said:


> What's up with the ridiculous Alianz sign on the neighboring tower? Is it German?


There's literally nothing wrong with it. The tower serves as Allianz's HQ in Italy so why wouldn't they put their sign there?


----------



## Architecture lover

Mostly because it looks ridiculous and it degrades the sleek aesthetics of the tower.


----------



## IThomas

claudiober​


----------



## Architecture lover

The towers of Milan are so sleek, I'd say even posh. My favorite is the one by Zaha Hadid - looks confident almost as the tower has a personality of her own, greatly dynamic and still sort of calm and subtle.


----------



## ADAMASTOR01

Wow!!.. That’s almost poetry!
You are so deliciously romantic!


----------



## Architecture lover

I mean there's gotta be something of a South European left in me. 
#Hoping #Praying (by my mother's side lol)


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile








Pic by Alice Margaria​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Photos by David Hanoman‎​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## mr205063




----------



## IThomas

Photos by Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

​
https://www.facebook.com/FocchiGroup/photos/pcb.1867885259927016/1867883599927182/?type=3&theater

To note:



> The curved tower’s facade consists of sustainable, state of the art glass, which will reflect the public space below and vistas around. The upper part of the Tower is known as The Crown and is characterized by a glass structure whose geometrical lines complete the building, closing the spherical tendency, which is crucial to the project concept.
> 
> The Tower has achieved excellence in the field of eco-sustainability: its state-of-the-art technologies have awarded it with the LEED Gold Certification. It honors the most innovative, performing and efficient buildings in terms of the environment preservation.
> 
> SYSTEMS
> Insulated triple glazed unitised curtain walling


https://en.focchi.it/progetti/111-libeskind-tower-citylife​


----------



## IThomas

^^
Actually, the architects of Zaha Hadid Studio have designed that structure.


----------



## Marquinho

IThomas said:


> ^^
> Actually, the architects of Zaha Hadid Studio have designed that structure.


yes I imagine they did. I just don't understand how they could go along with this.


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsdhFLfFvqu/​


----------



## IThomas

Il “Curvo”, CityLife, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## FelixMadero

When they'll finish?


----------



## meteoforumitalia

FelixMadero said:


> When they'll finish?


structure this year. total completion next year


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Area behind Il Curvo 











































































photo credits: Valter Repossi - UrbanFile; Stefano Gusmeroli - MilanoCam​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/franco55/31951771937/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/33017477518/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/46840785902/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/39770127363/sizes/l
​


----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## Alieno




----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Andrea Cherchi










Photo credit: Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: Valter Repossi - urbanfile​


----------



## amomilano

nei prossimi giorni vorrei fare un giretto per fotografare i tre grattacieli,dalla centrale fs che mezzo prendere per arrivare in loco???


----------



## subtel26

amomilano said:


> nei prossimi giorni vorrei fare un giretto per fotografare i tre grattacieli,dalla centrale fs che mezzo prendere per arrivare in loco???


Linea verde fino a Garibaldi, Lilla fino a Tre Torri :cheers:


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Alieno

*Today's video:*


----------



## amomilano

subtel26 said:


> Linea verde fino a Garibaldi, Lilla fino a Tre Torri :cheers:


grazie


----------



## IThomas

20190207_161717 (2) by kriD1973




Milano - Citylife by renata testa




Milano - Citylife by renata testa​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt_bN1JnqET/










https://www.instagram.com/p/BuHOagoH59i/










https://www.instagram.com/p/BuHOwuCBsxS/










https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt1GaEjlrJK/​


----------



## Alieno

*Work in progress:*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW-QPQBGAu8


----------



## IThomas

papoff











https://www.instagram.com/p/BuW3h-3noCH/


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BuWqjYOnFlJ/​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: Winston Marino​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Antonio Schinco








Liliana Brambilla​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Updates - Concrete core structure was completed.
Now they have to reach the final top of the tower by building the steel structure of the _'lanterna'_

A ceremony took place to celebrate the core topping out

































OTHER PICS >>>>>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/03/...l-curvo-completato-lultimo-piano-della-torre/


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/​


----------



## madmax1982

From Duomo


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: inspire2​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33620901728/​


----------



## IThomas

flowertowers.jpg by Alfonso Santelia




City life - Torre tre by Ralf Borutta

City Life - Torre tre by Ralf Borutta​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: Tommaso Sala​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## FelixMadero

T/O?


----------



## IThomas

They still have to build the curved steel structure


----------



## Olly_ITA

Units @ Crown


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

claudiober​


----------



## IThomas

Inside the City Life shopping mall by Person-with-No Name​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

The construction of the "crown" will take 6 months. It will be 40 meters high and 600 tons heavy, completing the tower.

































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

photo credit: claudiober​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## tommolo

Praticamente la part superiore la stanno costruendo con i geomag, avvincente (ancorchè lento) lo spettacolo per un umarell inside come me!


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

claudiober​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz9vDT0CjTt/
​


----------



## IThomas

claudiober​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Claudiober
​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Photos credit: claudiober​


----------



## IThomas

Photo Credit: Alice Mangaria​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

claudiober​


----------



## IThomas

​
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

T/O


----------



## IThomas

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4FkW3mIMLg/
​


----------



## IThomas

Milano by Alessandro Dentella










Photo Credit: Michele Liberio Papapicco‎








Photo Credit: Tommaso Sala​


----------



## IThomas

Images from a drone










​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: Andreottico​


----------



## IThomas

Milano / Milan by klausbergheimer




Milano / Milan by klausbergheimer




Milano / Milan by klausbergheimer




Milano / Milan by klausbergheimer​


----------



## msquaredb

Just not a fan of green glass :/


----------



## IThomas

Photos credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## Eric Offereins

Pretty cool designs.


----------



## IThomas

^^
It's not over for the CityLife area. Can't wait to see the new towers 

So far, we know the firms that are competing for the designing of the fourth tower.
* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners 
* BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group, in collaboration with Carlo Ratti Associati
* Dominique Perrault Architecture 
* PLP Architecture 
* SOM-Skidmore, Owings & Merrill 
* United Network Studio


----------



## IThomas

Il Curvo, CityLife, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## IThomas

^^
And finally, we have the winner project of the international competition: "The Portico" by BIG - Bjarke Ingels Group
The building will be built nearby the Libeskind Tower... 

see more ---> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2222632


----------



## Fabrega

I really like this whole complex came out beautiful love the design of each individual building, however that red logo on the twisting tower. Is it just me? I just can't stand it.


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Tommaso Belloni​


----------



## IThomas

papoff
​


----------



## IThomas

Alessandro Barberio​


----------



## IThomas

MILANO by Salvatore Lo Faro​


----------



## ABE93

I liked the design a lot


----------



## IThomas

Ale Muiesan​


----------



## IThomas

Milano Panoramica​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

isoA4 said:


> FB Citylife


Pwc logo completion


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Claudiober​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9UaxrJKkE9/​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas

Milano bianco e nero by Arianna Pelusi


----------



## MMJ1405

I like the curtain wall, great updates.


----------



## IThomas

Domenico De Santo


----------



## IThomas

Elena Galimberti


----------



## IThomas

Skyline2020A025 by Davide Galloni

Skyline2020A013 by Davide Galloni

Skyline2020A011 by Davide Galloni

Skyline2020A012 by Davide Galloni

Skyline2020A004 by Davide Galloni


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Nicola Armento








Daniel Riuz








Arte e Musei Italia


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

Mitaka Harizanov 








Alberto Fanelli


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Mitaka Harizanov


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Michele Stella








Salvatore Bellante


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi


----------



## IThomas

Work going on the crown































































urbanfile​Public park to be enlarged nearby the tower





































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

sajotto


----------



## IThomas

Miles Away


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi








Alessandro Businaro








Giorgio Rizzi​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Roberto Bellini​


----------



## IThomas

Dismantling the crane...

























urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Alberto Verra​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Giuseppe Solitro








Carlo Sassi








lehariofficial








Riccardo Tenconi​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas

Demetrio Rizzo​


----------



## Oli G.

IThomas said:


> Dismantling the crane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanfile​


Where's the pic? Dismantled, too? How did they do the disassembly? Company secret? Nothing to see here?


----------



## IThomas

Demetrio Rizzo








Alessandro Barberio








Nino Ferrante








Nino Ferrante​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## Strait City

Why is the crown so empty? The crown glazing is not even the same colour. Why didn't they continue the floors all the way to the top?


----------



## GianL

Strait City said:


> Why is the crown so empty? The crown glazing is not even the same colour. Why didn't they continue the floors all the way to the top?


That is just a tubular structure; likely to have less weight in that area of the building: higher and outer to the center of weight.


----------



## IThomas

Roberto Bellini








Roberto Bellini








Roberto Bellini








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Babak








Babak









Franco Brandazzi


Le tre torri. Citylife by LuciaL66​


----------



## IThomas

FAUSTO FERIOLI​


----------



## Gelato

The design of this tower blended well with the surroundings


----------



## IThomas

Lobby

































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi








Elena Galimberti








Roberto Andres Gallardo​


----------



## IThomas

Alessandro Barberio​


----------



## IThomas

MILANO, DOLCE AUTUNNO ! by Salvatore Lo Faro​


----------



## IThomas

City Life by Davide Galloni


City Life by Davide Galloni


City Life by Davide Galloni


City Life by Davide Galloni


City Life by Davide Galloni


City Life by Davide Galloni
​


----------



## IThomas

2020-10-03 18.40.36 by albyantoniazzi

2020-10-03 18.39.48 by albyantoniazzi

2020-10-03 19.07.40 by albyantoniazzi

2020-10-03 17.33.45 by albyantoniazzi

2020-10-03 17.03.09 by albyantoniazzi

2020-10-03 17.01.10 by albyantoniazzi​


----------



## IThomas

maro_beppe​


----------



## IThomas

Lobby, details of a helicoidal staircase, typical floor...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGF5Oi9qM2F/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGCU6r9Mrp5/
​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Il curvo, il dritto, lo storto by Gian Floridia​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

imfedeight








andrew_intro97​


----------



## IThomas

giovanni genzini








michele stella​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## IThomas

double post​


----------



## IThomas

MILANO, DOLCE TRAMONTO by Salvatore Lo Faro​


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Sergey Bykov​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 27:*
Shine on you crazy diamond by Gian Floridia, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Balazs Sebok








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## A Chicagoan

Skyline by Luca - Milano Italy, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

ice-pick








ice-pick​


----------



## IThomas

MILANO_STREET-PHOTOGRAPHY_22 marzo 2021_13 by Lorenzo Moroni

MILANO_STREET-PHOTOGRAPHY_22 marzo 2021_7 by Lorenzo Moroni​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 8:*








Landacape • Milano • Lombardia by Alessandro Bajo on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

New skyscraper through a street with houses and buildings by Jan Cattaneo on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 18:*








Piazza Tre Torri, Milano by Cesare Andrea Ferrari on 500px.com









Piazza Tre Torri, Milano by Cesare Andrea Ferrari on 500px.com









Piazza Tre Torri, Milano by Cesare Andrea Ferrari on 500px.com









Piazza Tre Torri, Milano by Cesare Andrea Ferrari on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

Alice Margaria








Alice Margaria


----------



## IThomas

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3oVi3]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3rHcR]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3qpvg]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3mvZE]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3qpgU]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3oVe5]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3rm45]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3mvWP]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3rm1Q]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3rHa1]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3mvUj]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3rHh5]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3qpnR]​


----------



## Zaz965

Citylife Pwc milan is skinny. it should be thicker


----------



## 8y8

A Chicagoan said:


> New skyscraper through a street with houses and buildings by Jan Cattaneo on 500px.com


Iconic. The skyline of Milan is so underrated.


----------



## IThomas

source​


----------

